# 2 motion detectors on one circuit?



## Philphine (Nov 14, 2009)

can i just wire them in parallel so either will turn on the lights?

to explain, my second bedroom is intentionally dark (second shift worker. the compleatly dark room lets me sleep a little later). today i played with a motion sensor like what would replace a wall switch, only it's mounted really low in a bench at the end of the bed controlling some rope lights wrapped around the bedposts.

the lighting part works good. you can see the floor to get around without turning on lights, but i guess because the sensor is postioned so low it doesn't have as much range. 

i want to leave it low 'cause i like how it works. it pretty much only switches on. once you set your feet on the floor, but not 'till you get around to the end of the bed. i'd like to wire another facing the side of the bed (maybe even two more to catch either side), but the guy at the hardware store said i'd need to wire them like a 3 way switch.

i'm really sure he's wrong, but i have to ask 'cause he was so sure i started questioning myself. if he's right, why would it be any different than regular switches?


----------



## travelover (Nov 14, 2009)

You can wire as many as you'd like in parallel and have then control separate lights. 


I put two in my garage when my opener light failed. One watches the entry door and the second watches the double garage door. Because they are light sensitive, only one turns on at a time since these only trigger in the dark.


----------



## Philphine (Nov 14, 2009)

travelover said:


> ...and have then control separate lights.



not separate lights though. i mean where either (or any of the the three potentially) will turn on the same light depending on which one trips. i should be able to do that shouldn't i?


----------



## Blue Jay (Nov 15, 2009)

Philphine said:


> can i just wire them in parallel so either will turn on the lights?
> 
> to explain, my second bedroom is intentionally dark (second shift worker. the compleatly dark room lets me sleep a little later). today i played with a motion sensor like what would replace a wall switch, only it's mounted really low in a bench at the end of the bed controlling some rope lights wrapped around the bedposts.
> 
> ...



If both motion sensors are on the same phase (ideal same breaker) yes you can do it, no problem.


----------

